# Désactiver IPV6 sur Mac OS X Lion



## apple540 (3 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je lance ce sujet car je cherche désespérément comment désactiver l'adresse IPV6 sur mac OS X Lion car depuis que j'ai réinstallé lion en clean install sur mon Macbook Pro l'option "désactiver" n'est plus disponible... :mouais:

J'ai pourtant vérifier sur mon imac 21 sur lequel j'avais installer lion par dessus SL et l'option est toujours disponible... je ne comprend pas !

Auriez vous une solution s'il vous plaît ??

PS : Je voudrais le désactiver car mon wifi bug a cause de ça c'est vraiment pas cool 

Merci d'avance

cordialement
Julien


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu as suivi cette procédure = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4667?viewlocale=fr_FR

en déverrouillant le cadenas en bas de la fenêtre ?


----------



## apple540 (3 Mars 2012)

En effet c'est la première chose que j'ai faite mais le problème c'est que quand je lance le menu déroulant de l'adresse IPV6 je n'ai pas l'option "désactiver" il me propose :

"Lien local uniquement"
"Manuellement"
"Automatiquement"

J'ai essayer touts les options mais rien ne résout mon problème... 

Pourtant sur l'Imac ou j'ai installer Lion directement depuis le mac appstore j'ai encore l'option désactiver c'est vraiment agaçant cette histoire !! Je suis en permanence en train de renouveler le bail DHCP ou en train de redémarrer mon ordinateur pour avoir internet 

En espérant que certains connaisse la résolution au problème

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2012)

Apparemment, comme le dit d'ailleurs l'article que je t'ai cité, l'option _Désactiver_ n'existe que dans SL.
Mon Lion ne me propose que les trois mêmes options que toi.


Je te propose d'autres liens :

- http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4628?viewlocale=fr_FR (la connexion s'interrompt de façon inattendue),
solution tirée de http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1198324 qui s'attache, elle, aux DNS

- le Terminal pour désactiver ipV6 = https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3202188?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## apple540 (3 Mars 2012)

Après avoir essayer plusieurs fois sans résultat (peut être que google traduction n'avais pas tous compris :rateau: ), le fait de passer par le terminal m'a inspirer et après une recherche j'ai obtenue ceci :

http://boutsdecode.com/desactiver-le-protocole-ipv6-sous-mac-os-x/

Très simple à appliquer et facile a comprendre (en francais cette fois ci) 
Mon wifi remarche au top!! :love:

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide qui m'aura été d'une grande utilité


----------

